# Hyatt trading power in II



## jdunn1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello Hyatt owners.  As I continue to debate a Hyatt purchase, I was wondering if some of you could share your most impressive II trades.  I would most like to know if you were ever able to get a prime ski week at one of the Marriotts or Starwood properites.  Also, have any of you been able to get a Marriott summer Carolina week in II with your Hyatt points?  If so, could you share what weeks and resorts you were able to get?  

Primarily, I would use my Hyatt points for a ski week in a studio or the occasional two bedroom, if I have enough points but I am very curious to know how well Hyatt trades in II.  While I have no data to compare against, my WM points seem to pull everything not under prference in II, but I wondr if Hyatt owners have it even better in II.  Thanks.

-Jim


----------



## heathpack (Oct 16, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> Hello Hyatt owners.  As I continue to debate a Hyatt purchase, I was wondering if some of you could share your most impressive II trades.  I would most like to know if you were ever able to get a prime ski week at one of the Marriotts or Starwood properites.  Also, have any of you been able to get a Marriott summer Carolina week in II with your Hyatt points?  If so, could you share what weeks and resorts you were able to get?
> 
> Primarily, I would use my Hyatt points for a ski week in a studio or the occasional two bedroom, if I have enough points but I am very curious to know how well Hyatt trades in II.  While I have no data to compare against, my WM points seem to pull everything not under prference in II, but I wondr if Hyatt owners have it even better in II.  Thanks.
> 
> -Jim



Generally speaking, Hyatt has very good trading power in II.  The biggest limitation is that you cannot see anything out past 1 year.  So some of the best deposits come and go and as a Hyatt owner you never see them if the deposit is >1 year out.  My SBP does see some non-Starwood units that the Hyatt does not see even less than 1 year out.  So the Hyatt is not as strong as the SBP.

Your intended use is one of the best (but more expensive) options- use the Hyatt unit in the Hyatt system, where there is pretty good availabilty of units that are hard to get any other way.

Despite limitations of a Hyatt unit in II, I still argue that is one of the best quality Interval traders out there.  Why?  Because you can leverage one week (and one MF) into multiple units through Interval.  You get very good to excellent trade power and many trades from one week.

We bought our Hyatt gold 2BR unit 3 years ago.  The trades we have gotten are from 3 years woth of deposits are:
Grand Mayan Los Cabos (2BR through SFX)- April
Welk Sirena del Mar, Cabo (1BR through II)- April
Royal Sands, Cancun (studio through II)- April
Royal Haciendas, Playa del Carmen (1BR through II)- April
NYC (1BR, private exchange)- Thanksgiving
Animal Kingdom Lodge (studio, private exchange)- October
Grand Luxxe Riveria Maya (1BR through II)- November
Royal Islander, Cancun (2BR through II)- April
HGVC Kings Land, Big Island (1BR, three nights, private trade)- January
Marriott KoOlina, Oahu (studio through II)- March
Grand Luxxe Riveria Maya (studio through II)- March

XYZs or bonus weeks
Vino Bello, Napa (1BR through SFX)- September
Westin Kierland, Scottsdale (1BR through II)- Labor Day
Marriott Grand Chateau, Vegas (studio through II)- Jan
Marriott Desert Spring Villas I, Palm Springs (studio through II)- Dec
Planet Hollywood, Vegas (1BR through II)- Dec
Westin Lagunamar, Cancun (2BR through II)- Nov

Hyatt Residence Club
Pinon Pointe, Sedona (studio 3 day weekend)- October
Hyatt Highlands Inn, Carmel (1BR 3 day weekend)- July

Comitted trades from next year's points
NYC (2BR private trade)- Thanksgiving

I have used 60% of this year's points and expect to be able to get 2-3 more weeks from what is left, not counting XYZs and bonus weeks.  About 70% of next year's points are committed as well and I should be able to get another week's use out of next year.  I also have a studio XYZ to use.  So adding it all up, from 4 years of MF, it comes out to something like 22 weeks of trades.  So thats why I say Hyatt is IMO one of the best traders out there.  Its all about the leverage.

If you don't need or can't use all the time, there might be cheaper or better traders out there.  The SBP costs us more per trade than does the Hyatt, but seems to be a better trader if costs dont matter.

H


----------



## jdunn1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi Healthpack.

I just wanted to say hello and thank you for the great response.  You are always so helpful and generous with information.  

My goodness have you gotten a lot of use out of your Hyatt points.  I’ve asked similar questions or been involved in similar threads about trade power and how Hyatt factors in so I was unsure if I should have posted my question.  You taught me something new about Hyatt in Interval.  I never know Hyatt owners could only search for resorts a year or less out.  I suppose that is a bad thing but I have found the best inventory in II at between 12 and 11 months out.

I’m not so sure about buying into Hyatt, though I really think I would like the Hyatt ski resorts.  Lately, I have been looking into Hilton, but Hilton doesn’t have great ski resort choices.  I think I would use Hilton more for non-ski locations but I am going back and forth between Hyatt and Hilton.

Like I said in my original post, my purpose for buying Hyatt would be to secure a good ski week in a studio or two every year.  If I stick to just studios I will have a lot of points left over so I might use II a lot, but I’m not convinced Hyatt does any better than WorldMark in II.

There are no banking points with Hyatt, correct?  You can bank points but only with II?  I was reading another post and that person mentioned Hyatt points are actually good for 18 months?  Are Hyatt points good for 18 months within the Hyatt system?  If my goal is a February ski week and I only have 1880 points, is there a way to get a 2 bedroom say every other year without borrowing points?  Would I need to buy a week with a certain use month that would allow my points to overlap in February each year?  I have no idea what I am talking about so please help?

-Jim




heathpack said:


> Generally speaking, Hyatt has very good trading power in II.  The biggest limitation is that you cannot see anything out past 1 year.  So some of the best deposits come and go and as a Hyatt owner you never see them if the deposit is >1 year out.  My SBP does see some non-Starwood units that the Hyatt does not see even less than 1 year out.  So the Hyatt is not as strong as the SBP.
> 
> Your intended use is one of the best (but more expensive) options- use the Hyatt unit in the Hyatt system, where there is pretty good availabilty of units that are hard to get any other way.
> 
> ...


----------



## optimist (Oct 23, 2012)

We have a Hyatt which we have used exclusively for trades so I will chime in here with my impressions. We also bought an every other year HGVC so that we would have access to RCI resorts.  I find myself wishing we had more Hilton points since there are still so many resorts I would like to try in RCI....

To answer some of your questions, there is no banking points with Hyatt. You have 18 months to use your points within Hyatt but once you move them over to II, you have an extra two years to use them.
If your goal is a 2 br during Feb ski week and you have 1880 points, you have to have the additional points you need available to you during the LCUP period.
Basically, one needs an advanced degree to understand this so that is why I just move my points over to II.   There, your points go further because they don't charge you extra points for holiday weeks the way Hyatt does. You can then make a request for a ski week.  So far, most of our requests have come through though we are still waiting for a Jan 2013 request to Maui to happen.
 These are the exchanges we have made with Hyatt since 2009

Westin Kierland 1br  - president's week
Marriott Newport Coast Villas 2br - October
Marriott Cypress Harbour 2br -week between xmas and new year
Swiss Holiday Park -Switzerland 1br - October
Marriott Maui Ocean Club 1br - Jan
Marriott Ko Olina  2 studios - Jan
Westin Princeville 2 br - Jan

What Healthpack said about seeing more with an SPB is very interesting to me since I thought a Hyatt "sees" everything but we are very happy with the trading power of Hyatt and would definitely recommend it.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 28, 2012)

optimist said:


> What Healthpack said about seeing more with an SPB is very interesting to me since I thought a Hyatt "sees" everything but we are very happy with the trading power of Hyatt and would definitely recommend it.



Since you posted this, I have paid a little bit more attention to my searches and I think I need to retract my statement about SBP seeing more than Hyatt.

I search a lot, just to understand patterns/trends.  I usually search Hyatt first with a set list of resort codes, then SBP with the same codes, then SBP for all resorts (mostly to look for Hyatts, I can never get the list of Hyatt codes to work).

Sometimes I see a unit here and there with the SBP that I did not see with the Hyatt.  But reversing my search order, I see the same phenomenon with the Hyatt seeing stuff the SBP did not.  I think now that the difference is just units that are in the process of being booked.

H


----------



## jdunn1 (Oct 28, 2012)

I meant to thank everyone for responding.  I think II is full of glitches more than anything.  Not every time, but often I can see more weeks than my initial search pulled just by clicking on the search button, again.

I'm at least six months away from deciding if I will purchase into Hyatt or HGVC or neither.  This is about the time of year I start to feel less great about owning time shares because of the dues.  Come February, I will probably get the itch to try out a new timeshare system.

I mostly want a Hyatt to get a ski week -- but I still do not understand how the internal system works for booking.  I get there is not banking of points, except to II.  

Is there any way I can take advantage of the 18 month of life Hyatt points have internally go book a 2,200 point unit every other year with only a 1,880 point week.  I would be looking at a February week.  Thanks!!!

-Jim


----------



## heathpack (Oct 29, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> Is there any way I can take advantage of the 18 month of life Hyatt points have internally go book a 2,200 point unit every other year with only a 1,880 point week.  I would be looking at a February week.  Thanks!!!
> 
> -Jim



No there is not

H


----------



## DAman (Oct 29, 2012)

*Borrowing Points*

I think you are able to borrow points(after payment of fees) to use with your current points but only for a reservation within 60 days.

I am happy with Hyatt. Buy at least an 1880 point unit.  MF's are all the same.  If you play it right you can get a lot out of it.

That being said you have to watch your timelines as you don't want to end up with LCUP points unless you have a guaranteed way to use them.

Edit-In your earlier post you mentioned an every other year unit. You cannot borrow points from an every other year unit.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 30, 2012)

DAman said:


> I think you are able to borrow points(after payment of fees) to use with your current points but only for a reservation within 60 days.
> 
> I am happy with Hyatt. Buy at least an 1880 point unit.  MF's are all the same.  If you play it right you can get a lot out of it.
> 
> ...



I think Jim is talking about buying an annual gold unit but trying to book a diamond unit EOY.  In theory it could happen as Daman describes but it reality it won't, your chances of reliably booking a ski week 60 days out are very low and if you keep the points in the Hyatt system in hopes of doing so, it will be too late to deposit in II.  Excellent way to make your points unusable.

If you want a diamond week regularly you realistically need to buy the week you want.

H


----------



## regatta333 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Trading Power of Studio Units*

How easy is it to pick up decent last minute (within 60 days) trades with studio units?  Are you restricted to mostly studios, or can you also trade up to 1bds and does season matter in this last 60-day interval?


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 30, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> Hello Hyatt owners.  As I continue to debate a Hyatt purchase, I was wondering if some of you could share your most impressive II trades.  I would most like to know if you were ever able to get a prime ski week at one of the Marriotts or Starwood properites.  Also, have any of you been able to get a Marriott summer Carolina week in II with your Hyatt points?  If so, could you share what weeks and resorts you were able to get?
> 
> Primarily, I would use my Hyatt points for a ski week in a studio or the occasional two bedroom, if I have enough points but I am very curious to know how well Hyatt trades in II.  While I have no data to compare against, my WM points seem to pull everything not under prference in II, but I wondr if Hyatt owners have it even better in II.  Thanks.
> 
> -Jim



Very hard (impossible) trading into a ski-week with with anything: owners either use it or rent it.  If you want a ski-week every year, your better off buying a resale HGVC/Hilton, Marriott, or Starwood (Westin/Sheraton) ski-week TS.  You'll pay more for the week, but you get a guaranteed ski-week each year.  

For example, check out this Marriott on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARRIOTT-SU...30777582204?pt=Timeshares&hash=item1e72f38a7c

You can pick from Lake Tahoe, Park City, Breckenridge, and others.  A few weeks ago, there was more available on eBay, it comes and goes.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 30, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> Very hard (impossible) trading into a ski-week with with anything: owners either use it or rent it.  If you want a ski-week every year, your better off buying a resale HGVC/Hilton, Marriott, or Starwood (Westin/Sheraton) ski-week TS.  You'll pay more for the week, but you get a guaranteed ski-week each year.
> 
> For example, check out this Marriott on eBay:
> 
> ...



This is untrue.  It is very easy for Hyatt owners to get a ski week somewhere in the Hyatt system if they are flexible as to the week.  It is just unrealistic to do this 60 days or less out.

H


----------



## DAman (Oct 30, 2012)

*Ski Weeks*



heathpack said:


> This is untrue.  It is very easy for Hyatt owners to get a ski week somewhere in the Hyatt system if they are flexible as to the week.  It is just unrealistic to do this 60 days or less out.
> 
> H



H- I agree with you. Flexibility is the key both in the Hyatt internal system and II. 

That being said, I have been able to use my Hyatt points in II to book 2 weeks at Marriott Timber Lodge(1 in early Feb. the other early March-both studio units).  I have only used 860 points to do this.  This means I still have 1020 points to play with from my gold Hyatt week(actually they have been used but that's another story not relevant to this topic).  Plus I used an AC to book another week at MML(Marriott Timber Lodge) in December when I hope there is snow so I can ski.

H has said it before, if you know how to work the system you can get a lot out of your Hyatt week.  Don't get caught with LCUP points is my motto.


----------



## regatta333 (Oct 30, 2012)

DAman said:


> Plus I used an AC to book another week at MML(Marriott Timber Lodge) in December when I hope there is snow so I can ski.



How do you get an AC when you deposit Hyatt points in II?  Do you have to wait until they are running a promotion?


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 30, 2012)

heathpack said:


> This is untrue.  It is very easy for Hyatt owners to get a ski week somewhere in the Hyatt system if they are flexible as to the week.  It is just unrealistic to do this 60 days or less out.
> 
> H



I am absolutely surprised to hear that.  Is it an II exchange, a Hyatt TS, or a Hyatt hotel?

Since the OP owns a Marriott and has II access, this must be why he is looking at purchasing a Hyatt: access to ski weeks thru Hyatt which isn't available with a Marriott or Starwood exchange?

I didn't know Hyatt had any ski TS, specifically one in Lake Tahoe:

http://timeshare-resale.com/time-sh...high-sierra/?gclid=CP_rp5rOqbMCFYN_QgodrToAPw


----------



## DAman (Oct 30, 2012)

regatta333 said:


> How do you get an AC when you deposit Hyatt points in II?  Do you have to wait until they are running a promotion?



The AC was the one most people got that expires 2-6-2013.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 30, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> I am absolutely surprised to hear that.  Is it an II exchange, a Hyatt TS, or a Hyatt hotel?
> 
> Since the OP owns a Marriott and has II access, this must be why he is looking at purchasing a Hyatt: access to ski weeks thru Hyatt which isn't available with a Marriott or Starwood exchange?
> 
> ...



Hyatt has a ski resort in Tahoe (Northstar) which is almost unbookable due to low availability in club use, another resort in Tahoe (High Sierra) which is a drive-to-the-slope resort, and four ski resorts in Colorado (Grand Aspen in Aspen, Mountain Lodge and Residences at Beaver Creek in Beaver Creek and Main Street Station in Breckenridge), all of which I believe are ski-in/ski-out..

Hyatt owners can book at their owned resort or any other Hyatt resort using Hyatt Residence Club, not Interval.  The chances of sucess for many requests is quite good, including ski weeks at High Sierra, Grand Aspen, Mountain Lodge and Main Street Station.  Hyatt owners absolutely have much better access to those weeks than do Marriott or Starwood owners.

H


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 30, 2012)

heathpack said:


> Hyatt has a ski resort in Tahoe (Northstar) which is almost unbookable due to low availability in club use, another resort in Tahoe (High Sierra) which is a drive-to-the-slope resort, and four ski resorts in Colorado (Grand Aspen in Aspen, Mountain Lodge and Residences at Beaver Creek in Beaver Creek and Main Street Station in Breckenridge), all of which I believe are ski-in/ski-out..
> 
> Hyatt owners can book at their owned resort or any other Hyatt resort using Hyatt Residence Club, not Interval.  The chances of sucess for many requests is quite good, including ski weeks at High Sierra, Grand Aspen, Mountain Lodge and Main Street Station.  Hyatt owners absolutely have much better access to those weeks than do Marriott or Starwood owners.
> 
> H



Thanks for the update/info.


----------



## DAman (Oct 30, 2012)

heathpack said:


> Hyatt has a ski resort in Tahoe (Northstar) which is almost unbookable due to low availability in club use, another resort in Tahoe (High Sierra) which is a drive-to-the-slope resort, and four ski resorts in Colorado (Grand Aspen in Aspen, Mountain Lodge and Residences at Beaver Creek in Beaver Creek and Main Street Station in Breckenridge), all of which I believe are ski-in/ski-out..
> 
> Hyatt owners can book at their owned resort or any other Hyatt resort using Hyatt Residence Club, not Interval.  The chances of sucess for many requests is quite good, including ski weeks at High Sierra, Grand Aspen, Mountain Lodge and Main Street Station.  Hyatt owners absolutely have much better access to those weeks than do Marriott or Starwood owners.
> 
> H



We are supposed to be getting Park City as well. I haven't heard more since August when I was in Carmel.  

Anyone heard anything more about Park City?


----------

